# General > Music >  Wick Accordion & Fiddle Club

## oldchemist

Our next Club Night is on 20th February 2018 in the NORSEMAN HOTEL. Please note the change of venue. An evening of traditional Scottish music with local musicians and Guest  Artistes The Elizabeth Mackenzie Scottish Dance Band. Start time 7:30pm. Admission Members £3, non-members £4, membership £4.

----------

